# My 46 bowfront- please comment



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Didn't I give you a 7 already :lol:. I'll give you a 9 this time, but that's only because you still don't have fish :lol: :lol: :lol: :fish:


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

LSBoost said:


> Didn't I give you a 7 already :lol:. I'll give you a 9 this time, but that's only because you still don't have fish :lol: :lol: :lol: :fish:


2 free points? I'll take 'em! 
 I'm workin on it.

I'm just lookin' for more feedback on what to do to it. Aquascaping isn't exactly my strongsuit, and I've been known to be a little biased toward something I did and have a tank be rather ugly and plain and think it was gorgeous. :wink: There's nothing like outside perspective to help improve a tank.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Great...nicely done...very natural looking. Well-Done!! :thumb:


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice looking tank but I would remove the sandy color stone and either get some that looks more like your back ground or drift wood.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

thinking_fish said:


> Very nice looking tank but I would remove the sandy color stone and either get some that looks more like your back ground or drift wood.


Thanks!
I may take the rocks out all together and place a nicer, larger piece of wood in there.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea, I agree a nice piece of driftwood will look nice but it depend on what fish you want to keep. Those rock will probably be cover in moss anyway.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice. What kind of moss is that? I think that in just a couple of months, those rocks will be a nice algae/mossy green and perfectly match your algae/mossy green background.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

LSBoost said:


> Yea, I agree a nice piece of driftwood will look nice but it depend on what fish you want to keep. Those rock will probably be cover in moss anyway.


Honduran Red Points are going in it.  I may just thin down the rock work and moss.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

kriskm said:


> Very nice. What kind of moss is that? I think that in just a couple of months, those rocks will be a nice algae/mossy green and perfectly match your algae/mossy green background.


It was sold as java moss. I have some algae covered rocks in another tank, do you think those would look better in there? I think the tank looks a bit cluttered as of now.


----------



## Big Texx (Mar 31, 2010)

If you cut the tank in half, down the middle (from a front view standpoint, I think the right half is too heavy versus the left half. Since the right half is not ging anywhere I would add something to take you eye away from the blank wall on the left hand side. Awesome looking tank that would benefit from the addition of some livestock.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Big Texx said:


> If you cut the tank in half, down the middle (from a front view standpoint, I think the right half is too heavy versus the left half. Since the right half is not ging anywhere I would add something to take you eye away from the blank wall on the left hand side. Awesome looking tank that would benefit from the addition of some livestock.


Yeah, I put the rock module on the side to help cover the vertical line there and assist with hiding the plumbing. I have some wood and some larger, taller plants that I intend to put on that side. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

iplaywithemotions said:


> Wow, that looks amazing!


Thanks! I got tired of the super fine sand clouding up anytime I moved anything, so I got rid of that sand and bought a bag of Pool Filter Sand. The new sand looks amazing, I moved some of the moss to another tank, and left the moss on the rock module. I turned the driftwood and have a big onion plant on the lefthand side now. I'll get a pic of the new setup tomorrow. More Plants to come Saturday!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

How about the new setup? The pool filter sand is a million times better


----------

